# Willing to work at VapeCon



## kelly22 (17/7/17)

Hi there guys ,are there any vendors out there looking for someone to work for them at vapecon ,i have around 6 years vape experience and could help with anything necessary at vapecon,i have knowledge of jooses ,extensive knowledge of hardware from starter devices all the way up to competition mods,builds and rdas,also a note is i do have a disability in my left hand but that will definitely not hinder my knowledge of vaping and vape related. Stuff ,please inbox me if i can be of assistance to you and your brand

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/17)

Hi @kelly22

Have moved this to the "who has stock" subforum 
More appropriate spot for vendors should they wish to reply directly here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22 (17/7/17)

Thank you silver 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

